# JUST GOT PULLED UP FOR LED HEADLIGHTS！



## Tom2000 (Jul 12, 2021)

Cops said my high-beam were glaring, literally ordered me to change the old ones back RIGHT THERE! Pls folks, you gotta be careful with LED bulbs.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You have to be careful with wattage and aim, daylight for you is guaranteed to blind somebody else. If it happens to be a cop, seeing where you're going better than the next guy won't help you.


----------



## TheEel (Jul 15, 2021)

Maybe I misunderstood but you said the HIGH beams were glaring? That seems normal to me. But if it's your low beams that are blinding oncoming drivers then you need to have the aim checked. Besides, I've had a lot of people with OEM halogens blind me even when using their low beams. Gotta keep any headlight aimed properly.


----------



## sabiad (Jul 20, 2021)

DAMN, bro, watch out what you using tho


----------



## jessamy (Jul 20, 2021)

Got mine on Amazon, no such thing lol


----------



## melen (Jul 20, 2021)

It might be burnt fuse or bad headlight.


----------



## christerlyly (Jul 20, 2021)

I’ll stick with the AISKITS at $29 for a pair, you can't go wrong with those.


----------



## ciearalyne (Jul 20, 2021)

Yup! LED require readjusting the head-lights. Some LED lights do not work with stock lens. The best LED have a mirror cap to prevent light flare/blinding glare. Those bulbs are over $120 each!!!
I’ll stick with the AISKITS at $29 for a pair. The end of the bulbs have reflective coating, which prevent flare/blinding glare, but they are brighter than stock bulbs.
link:"AISKITS", got a code for 20% off: LLH7G665


----------



## TheEel (Jul 15, 2021)

ciearalyne said:


> Yup! LED require readjusting the head-lights. Some LED lights do not work with stock lens. The best LED have a mirror cap to prevent light flare/blinding glare. Those bulbs are over $120 each!!!


My headlight aim was less than an inch off. Hardly worth adjusting for. The more expensive LEDs more closely resemble the structure of the OEM halogens but the cheaper ones work just fine if you had the headlights properly adjusted. Nobody flashes me so I have to assume that all is well. My LEDs are Auxitos. By the way, there is a youtube video that gives detailed information about LEDs and informs you of what works and what doesn't.


----------



## eruby (Sep 29, 2017)

I think it may matter year. My 2017 has a focused low beam and a reflector high beam. I think the 2016 are reflective low and high. When I installed LED bulbs, the low beam has the same cutoff as the stock. Didn't measure (or care) about high beam. If you have a pre-2017 with a reflector, the LED may reflect differently than the Halogen bulb.

Edit: I apologize as I thought I was in the Pathfinder forum. My post still reads correct depending on whether you have a focused lens or a reflector.


----------



## costaanderch (Jul 21, 2021)

ciearalyne said:


> Yup! LED require readjusting the head-lights. Some LED lights do not work with stock lens. The best LED have a mirror cap to prevent light flare/blinding glare. Those bulbs are over $120 each!!!
> I’ll stick with the AISKITS at $29 for a pair. The end of the bulbs have reflective coating, which prevent flare/blinding glare, but they are brighter than stock bulbs.
> link:"AISKITS", got a code for 20% off: LLH7G665


Thanks Bro


----------



## adelsolomyb (Jul 21, 2021)

ciearalyne said:


> Yup! LED require readjusting the head-lights. Some LED lights do not work with stock lens. The best LED have a mirror cap to prevent light flare/blinding glare. Those bulbs are over $120 each!!!
> I’ll stick with the AISKITS at $29 for a pair. The end of the bulbs have reflective coating, which prevent flare/blinding glare, but they are brighter than stock bulbs.
> link:"AISKITS", got a code for 20% off: LLH7G665


My neighbor got a pair from amazon, was really nice, just ordered yesterday, hope it works fine on my car too, don't want that to happen....


----------



## kalkbllewepw (Jul 21, 2021)

bad conversions kit?.


----------



## TheEel (Jul 15, 2021)

christerlyly said:


> I’ll stick with the AISKITS at $29 for a pair, you can't go wrong with those.


Apparently, they don't fit the Xterra.


----------



## ditzeindrefy (Jul 21, 2021)

you can always google if you 've lost your user manual


----------



## brumaazurawa (Jul 21, 2021)

Not if you have to move your bumper...


----------



## kondrherscgm (Jul 21, 2021)

I mean, home garage is fun but if you really can't handle it, just go to the auto shop,won't hurt your pride.


----------



## TheEel (Jul 15, 2021)

brumaazurawa said:


> Not if you have to move your bumper...


Please explain your comment.


----------



## landrchestec (Jul 21, 2021)

there are LED bulbs thats just plug and play.


----------



## hauptmaryh (Jul 21, 2021)

Sealight is too overrated, too expensive for it's quality


----------



## TheEel (Jul 15, 2021)

landrchestec said:


> there are LED bulbs thats just plug and play.


That pretty much is most of them. But you do have to install the headlight LEDs correctly. It's possible that they're in the wrong clock position and will likely blind oncoming traffic. I found that it's easier to remove the headlight assembly on my Xterra to get my headlight LEDs installed correctly even though the grill had to be removed to get to all of the screws. You have remove the headlight assembly in order to replace the side marker bulbs anyway. But, my front turn signals turned out to be the wrong LEDs. After some research, the problem seems to be that those sockets are the CK type but I'll confirm tomorrow.


----------



## ulettacacibc (Jul 21, 2021)

no one has any input on this?


----------



## ulettacacibc (Jul 21, 2021)

no one has any input on this?


----------



## ulettacacibc (Jul 21, 2021)

no one has any input on this?


----------



## TheEel (Jul 15, 2021)

Trolls?


----------



## kuharvenkacy (Jul 21, 2021)

no one has any input on this?


----------



## hopsoalisog (Jul 21, 2021)

Just go to the dealer and get your hulbs replaced


----------



## mohledrusid (Jul 21, 2021)

HIDs are great but the conversion kits can be garbage, safest choice is LED, easy installation, great brightness as well.


----------



## nemetelliexv (Jul 21, 2021)

if you don't need to removethe bumpers just watch YouTube tutorial


----------



## keulebarrez (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## hornelynnr (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## tolondannabv (Jul 21, 2021)

TheEel said:


> My headlight aim was less than an inch off. Hardly worth adjusting for. The more expensive LEDs more closely resemble the structure of the OEM halogens but the cheaper ones work just fine if you had the headlights properly adjusted. Nobody flashes me so I have to assume that all is well. My LEDs are Auxitos. By the way, there is a youtube video that gives detailed information about LEDs and informs you of what works and what doesn't.


Agree with you


----------



## harlemellyci (Jul 21, 2021)

Well


----------



## amadovollmer (Jul 21, 2021)

TheEel said:


> Maybe I misunderstood but you said the HIGH beams were glaring? That seems normal to me. But if it's your low beams that are blinding oncoming drivers then you need to have the aim checked. Besides, I've had a lot of people with OEM halogens blind me even when using their low beams. Gotta keep any headlight aimed properly.


----------



## vanneststev (Jul 21, 2021)

I am a sofa


----------



## TheEel (Jul 15, 2021)

ciearalyne said:


> Yup! LED require readjusting the head-lights. Some LED lights do not work with stock lens. The best LED have a mirror cap to prevent light flare/blinding glare. Those bulbs are over $120 each!!!
> I’ll stick with the AISKITS at $29 for a pair. The end of the bulbs have reflective coating, which prevent flare/blinding glare, but they are brighter than stock bulbs.
> link:"AISKITS", got a code for 20% off: LLH7G665


Looks like my Xterra has such a cap as part of the headlight assembly.


----------



## 03lariat (Sep 9, 2017)

When I installed mine they were aimed extremely high. You need to adjust them down.


----------



## TheEel (Jul 15, 2021)

03lariat said:


> When I installed mine they were aimed extremely high. You need to adjust them down.


I don't know about the OPs vehicle but on the Xterra you have to make sure that everything is installed correctly or it'll be improperly clocked and then will shoot high. I had to completely remove my headlight assembly because I couldn't see what was happening with the install. I found that the LED collar that goes on the headlight assembly wasn't attached properly. I got that corrected and everything was fine then. I wish I had taken a photo so you can be certain of what I am talking about. Bottom line is that my LED was initially installed to where it was clocked at about 11 and 5 instead of the required 9 and 3. So, make sure the LED is oriented corretly before you try adjusting the beam aim. Anyway, I had to remove the headlight assembly in order to replace the marker bulb with an LED so that was a good time to inspect the headlight LED.


----------

